# When Do The Robins Return To Your Area?



## Mizzkitt (Feb 28, 2018)

I was surprised to see them back here in Southern Ontario yesterday. Seems early for the last day of February. Hope this is a sign of early spring.

Who else has them back from migration?


----------



## Camper6 (Feb 28, 2018)

Mizzkitt said:


> I was surprised to see them back here in Southern Ontario yesterday. Seems early for the last day of February. Hope this is a sign of early spring.
> 
> Who else has them back from migration?



In flocks?  Usually April.  However there are robins that overwinter now.  You see them in the middle of winter.

They live on crab apples when worms are not available.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 28, 2018)

We have Robins all year round. In summer when my o/h is working in the garden they sit on the handle of his shovel waiting for him to dig up worms... It's snowing heavily here currently and I opened the back door and there was 2 sitting on the lawn edging, they looked lovely, the red breast  against the snow but they were gone before I could grab my camera.. I did get a picture last month, I'll see if I can find it..


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 28, 2018)




----------



## James (Feb 28, 2018)

Mizzkitt said:


> I was surprised to see them back here in Southern Ontario yesterday. Seems early for the last day of February. Hope this is a sign of early spring.
> 
> Who else has them back from migration?



I've been looking but I haven't seen any yet.  Usually the latter part of March or early April depending on how crappy the last part of the winter is.  All of our snow is gone and its been pretty mild the last few days but a snowstorm is supposed to hit here Thursday night.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 28, 2018)

Years back they arrived in April but in the last few years they have come early. We saw one about two weeks ago. I don't think they fly as far south as they use to.


----------



## Don M. (Feb 28, 2018)

Robins and Cardinals returned here in early February.  We've had a fairly mild Winter, with little snow, so I guess the birds feel it's time to return.  They are a pretty accurate indicator of future weather patterns.


----------



## Falcon (Feb 28, 2018)

They are rarely  seen here.   Maybe we're just a resting spot on their way  north.


----------



## Camper6 (Feb 28, 2018)

Last year we had huge flocks in the spring.  They were on open fields hunting for worms.

Then they were gone.

At one time they were on the lawns all the time. 

Now there are seagulls hustling the worms instead.


----------



## Mizzkitt (Mar 1, 2018)

The red winged blackbirds came back yesterday and the grackles too.


----------



## oldman (Mar 1, 2018)

Cardinals are here all winter. We had a "flock" of robins in our back yard the week of Christmas, but I believe they are the ones that stick around all winter. We have been seeing robins regularly for about a month now. I hope, too, that this is a sign of an early spring.


----------



## Camper6 (Mar 1, 2018)

The key to any birds or animals hanging around instead of migrating is the access to food.

I guess they case the area for trees to feed on .

A lot of birds now use the city dumps.  We have eagles now that we never used to see.

The claim with storks that it was global warming.  The research found it was easier to use the city dump than flying 2000 miles to Africa.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 1, 2018)

Here are some pics I took just yesterday in the garden...


 ....


----------

